# ED Coding Resources



## emrick5 (Mar 19, 2009)

Does anyone know of web sites & resources that pertain to just Emergency Department coding?  I'm a little new at this (taking my test May 9th) and would like info that relates to ER coding.  Thank you!


----------



## tnt (Mar 29, 2009)

Try the American College of Emergency Physicians.There are some articles you can access, some you need to be a member in order to view. I would also like to know if there are any other resources for ED coding. Thanks


----------

